# I need some goat science project help...?



## bonfire2013 (Dec 18, 2013)

I have to do a school (ag) project and thought I would ask yall for help.  Or just making sure that this is even doable? If not what do you think I could add or change to fix it?

I remember reading a thread a long time ago about some of y'all doing your own fecal counts and I've always wanted to learn how. I luckily have the page about how to do it saved. Now I finally have the chance and can borrow microscopes and other equipment from the school science lab. At first I was thinking about comparing wormers but when I thought about it, it was common sense that it would just depend on what worm they have paired with the wormer.

So now I'm thinking something like giving ACV or electrolytes and maybe some other things like that and comparing before and after or one goat to another. 

What do y'all think?  If this works out right and if I learn how to do it right, then I'm definitely going to invest in a microscope of my own. I love stuff like this, go ahead call me a nerd.  haha


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you already feed minerals? What about before and after a copper bolus?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

bonfire2013 said:


> At first I was thinking about comparing wormers but when I thought about it, it was common sense that it would just depend on what worm they have paired with the wormer.


This statement is not necessarily true. There are a lot of areas that wormers are no longer effective due to resistance, so one cannot not simply "pair up" a wormer and have it be effective across the board. Based on what I've seen since implementing ACV in my waterers and water tanks, that would be a good one to explore. It has some truly amazing capabilities. I've seen it slick off goats, add luster to coats, shed out goats who were very scruffy looking, help goats fill out, and just add a definite sense of health and well-being that wasn't there before.


----------



## bonfire2013 (Dec 18, 2013)

I have out manna pro minerals but that is a good idea too, comparing different mineral brands.  And I didn't even think of the copper bolus one.


With the wormers, I was kinda scared to mess with my regular wormers too because I had a bad time with them last summer. But that does make sense, and gave me the idea to compare herbal wormers to chemical wormers or for tape worm something like valbazen vs safeguard.  I might try BOSS added too or different kinds of hay, feed, or something related. And in addition to the fecals I could just have before and after pics or before and after body weights.

Thank you. Y'all gave me a lot of great ideas I didn't even consider.  Im going to run them by my partner (she's a goat lover too so we will have plenty test subjects that would love the extra attention lol) and try to find a good way too organize everything so it will work out.  The only thing I'm worried about is the changing their diet part and them getting sick from that, so I'm going to wait as long as It takes and transition them over slowly.


----------

